# Anaheim area



## screwbag (Apr 21, 2007)

I'll be going to Southern CA to hit Disneyland with my girl the 24th - 26th of Jun...I would love to meet up with some folks...Most likely hitting Maxamars in Orange...and Red Cloud in Fullerton.

Please let me know if yer interested!!!


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

Red Clouds is on the OC circle too. Their smoking lounge should be finished now.


----------



## screwbag (Apr 21, 2007)

I'll check into it 

any gorillas gonna take me up on meeting???


----------



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

Well my advise is don't go to RedCloud but i'm a little biased. I'm at Maxamar's 5-6 days a week and work at Disneyland during the day 

I think we can work something out .



screwbag said:


> I'll check into it
> 
> any gorillas gonna take me up on meeting???


----------



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

It is but you have to be a member and it's not all that.

I've heard Redcloud does some shady stuff like sells you a locker for a couple hundred and then charges your credit card eveyr month for a box of cigars that they choose, which they then put in your locker.

One of the RedCloud girls comes to Maxamar's to buy her smokes. It's kind of funny.



tchariya said:


> Red Clouds is on the OC circle too. Their smoking lounge should be finished now.


----------



## screwbag (Apr 21, 2007)

I prefer maxamars by far....but I still gotta stop in a buy a few of the red cloud house blend...i really like it...

but really prefer to hang out at maxamars.

Would love to hang out!


----------



## screwbag (Apr 21, 2007)

so i'll be meeting up with Smoked, and jdean33442...any other takers for maxamars at 4pm sunday the 24th? just show up!!!


----------

